# Is a tumbler pigoen right for me?



## kfech (Aug 11, 2011)

I just joined the forums after some facebook conversations led to me getting an offer of a free tumbler pigeon. Let me back up. I am newly divorced and recently had to move back in with my parents. I'd been hearing how good pets are for those who are depressed and lonely after a divorce, but my parents aren't keen on me having a cat and without a fenced in yard, I'm not interested in a dog. After some basic bird reserch and review of immediate financial investment in a pet, I posted on FB that I was debating between a parakeet or a cockatiel. Imagine my surprise when a friend got online and offered to drive 500 miles and GIVE me her bird, cage, accessories, etc. However, her bird was a tumbler pigoen which I'd never even heard of.

My friend has a 5 year-old tumbler pigeon that she got when she was newly divorced. I do not know which breed, but will find out tomorrow. As she has spent more time in her career and her children have gotten older, there is less time and attention to devote to a family pet. She doesn't feel she's being fair to Sky as the bird appears lonely to her. My friend thought we'd be a great fit since Sky was a wonderful companion to her during her tough times. 

She says Sky is friendly with her, her friends, her children, and other animals. In my house, the bird would be primarily around myself. If I'm not around, my parents or sister might spend time with her. My sister has general indifference and my parents are intrigued and supportive, but don't care too much what type I get as long as they can sleep and the carpets aren't ruined. My main concern is my 5 year-old niece. She's a fairly gentle child (she's 5-- I'd say reasonably gentle for her age!) and terrific with all types of animals. She has dogs, a bunny, snails, and a salt water tank. She helps with all of them and has helped me care for friends' dogs, cats, and lizards. Would/could she enjoy the companionship of a pigeon? She spends the night with me almost weekly, so I'd love for them to become good friends as well. 

I'd been pondering a smaller bird, but the breed constraints had more to do with initial costs than anything else. Since she's giving me a cage, perches, dishes, toys, etc. I'm confident in start-up costs being limited to a vet visit and food. I am comfortable budgeting $50-75/month in pet care, but would be hesitant if estimated costs are much more than that. I am open to a larger bird, provided we would be a good match. When she heard I was bird-shopping, she asked if I'd be interested in her pigeon, which I am. She is willing to drive the bird to me, but I want to fully do my research before I ask her to make such an effort and before I take on such a commitment.

First of all, there is an AVA certified vet in my area. My friend is a vet tech and I've asked her to investigate his reputation before I get any bird. The next nearest certified vet would be 100+ miles away, which isn't too helpful in an emergency. I want to make sure this guy is good before I sign on for a pet I cannot get adequate care for! I plan to get an initial physical regardless of whether or not Sky has had regular vet visits or not. 

I've had pets before and have cared for a number of animals. My only prior bird experience is budgies when I was a young child. However, I'm in my 30s and feel comfortable taking on the necessary responsibilities and learning required to live with a type of animal I've never experienced. Additionally, I only work part-time (15-25 hours/week) as a freelance tutor and have plenty of time, love, and attention to give a pet. When I do return to full-time work, it will be a flexible schedule and my dad is retired and hom most of the day. Pets are supposed to be very helpful when you get a divorce (hence my friend's willingness to pass on her companion during her divorce), and while house sitting recently, I've noticed how much better I sleep and how much happier I am with pets around. 

Here's what I'm looking for in a pet/bird/pigeon:

Someone to love and care for
Companionship
Physicial touch/interaction
Another living being to share my room with (I thrive some noise and sounds of life around me)


I live in the Midwest, and the climate is nearly identical to that of where the bird lives now. My bedroom is on the 2nd floor and is sizable (18 by 18 feet) with peaked ceilings. Sky would have free reign of the room if/when appropriate. We also have a screened in porch she could enjoy in appropriate weather. It sounds like some are capable of being trained to fly distances and return home (not as lengthy as homing pigeons), so that would be fine if/when it's a safe option. 

We had phone connectivity issues, so my friend and I are going to finish our conversations tomorrow and I'll post the results to (hopefully) get more info/input from all of you. 

My basic questions are:

What websites/books should I explore for help as well as more info?
What questions should I ask a vet at a first visit? Would I be better off having my friend go to a local vet before making the drive (provided she hasn't been recently) to ensure I'm getting a healthy pet?
How are pigeons with children?
 Does my lifestyle sound like it will accomodate a bird and, specifically, a pigeon?
What can I expect or worry about when taking on an adult bird that's been with somene else it's whole life.
What questions do I ask my friend to ensure her pet is a good fit for me before she makes such a lengthy drive?
Does this seem like a good pet choice for me?
What can I expect a monthly budget to be (since my friend has starter costs under control)?
What else do you wish you knew before getting a bird/pigeon?

I know this is a LOT! Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Thanks to all you bird and pigeon lovers in advance for any responses. I look forward to you helping me make the best decision so Sky gets the most ideal home possible.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you will enjoy the bird.. but to let you know..pigeons poop allot..and can be messy with their feed..they toss it around to find their favorites if over fed.. they also have feather dust of dander..allot of it..it can look like white powder flakes on the floor and in the air when they shake their feathers.. male birds can be quite bossy and peck and pinch and vocal ..hens are usually pretty nice and if accept you want you to be their "mate" so you would have to understand them on their terms and know what to expect and why they act the they way they do....they usually do not like to be held tight..but will perch or peck at your feet or hair. They do find a mate for life and if seperated from the person he or she thinks is his mate it could be awhile before it warms up to you...just depends on the pigeon..some are flighty and some are calm..most inbetween that. they would be lonely if left alone for long periods as they are flock birds and enjoy the company of their own kind..esp their mate. hens lay eggs if she is stimulated to see you as her mate and would need a nesting place to do her laying and sitting of eggs.. the male will just try to drive you to a nest..and get pretty hostile sometimes.. so be prepaird..


----------



## kfech (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you, spirit wings. My friend did warn me the bird is messy. I think it's a she. We're going to talk more this evening and I hope to get more answers. 

I asked my friend about adjusting to a new home/owner. She said the pigeon is very laid back and loves her friends, kids, and other humans.


----------

